# Denver/Boulder Photographers*



## ozknox (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,
I've been shooting in the Metro/Boulder area and was curious to what are some of your favorite locations to shoot at are? I've been unable to find any rooftops (in Denver) and would really appreciate some tips. Thanks
-O.K


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 2, 2014)

ozknox said:


> Hello,
> I've been shooting in the Metro/Boulder area and was curious to what are some of your favorite locations to shoot at are? I've been unable to find any rooftops (in Denver) and would really appreciate some tips. Thanks
> -O.K



I rarely spent anytime in Denver shooting cityscapes during my visits...I was all about the Alpine lakes and driving through the mountains. Anyhow, I hear the museum of natural science (I believe thats it) has an observation deck with a great downtown Denver view. The only catch is I believe it closes at 7PM.


----------



## zach_original (Sep 22, 2014)

What types of locations are you looking to shoot at? My brother lives near the Boulder/Denver area. When I was up there visiting, I got some great shots up near Boulder Creek off Arapahoe Ave. But then again, depends what you're looking for.


----------

